

NSA-proof iPhone calls to dead anarchists - pliptvo
https://whispersystems.org/blog/signal/?t=dXNlcmlkPTUyMzE5NTY4LGVtYWlsaWQ9ODkxNQ==
Jules Bonnot, Clement Duval, Makhno, Proudhon... If only we could give Emma a call...
======
mschuster91
Funny how everyone believes software could solve the problem.

Exploit the baseband and route out cleartext audio. Most certainly the NSA is
capable of this.

~~~
Strilanc
The overzealous HN title will no doubt be updated shortly (currently says
"NSA-proof iPhone calls to dead anarchists", should say "Free, Worldwide,
Encrypted Phone Calls for iPhone".

I highly doubt Moxie / WhisperSystems thinks this "solves" the problem, as
opposed to reducing attack surface in important ways. RedPhone and Signal
address an important part of the convenience-vs-security pareto curve. Tapping
communication lines is a whole lot easier, and harder to detect, than
exploiting hardware.

~~~
tedunangst
But if they change the title, people might recognize it as a dupe.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8103556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8103556)

------
pliptvo
Boonot, Duval, Proudhon, Makhno... if only we could give Goldman a shout...

